# Eldar Phoenix Lord Jain Zar, The Storm of Silence



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Games Workshop Miniature, Pro-level, NMM. Vote on *CMON*.

Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky


















































Comments are welcome


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Once again superb paint job.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Indeed. Very nice paint job.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very skilled work.

I find the contrast to be a little low; I think it would look even better if the armour were a paler tint.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

Outstanding work as I have said before,

But like Baharroth I don’t think this Model lends itself to dark colours, even though this is what is shows in the Eldar Codex, I have never been a fan of scheme, and think it needs something more to make it stand out, as it is a good model that has stood the test of time


----------

